# is ph important



## g-13 (Apr 8, 2007)

this has been bothering me for a while. is ph really that important? i mean is rain water perfect ph, i dont think so. i have forgot to check ph before and forgot to ph up or down it a few times and nothing happened. i think its very overrated. let me know what u guys think.


----------



## DLA (Apr 8, 2007)

Yes it is important regardless of the technique you use or the grows you have had.  If your question is "monitoring ph that important?" then again I say yes.  If your growing Hydro it can swing in a few hours(hope that it doesn't) but it can.  I have seen great harvests go to just good harvest because of a ph problem in the last few weeks of grows, and of course at other times through grows.

If you have had luck with how you do it then great and don't change anything until you need to.  As they say if it works don't fix it.

HTH


----------

